# Tender Trucks for Bachmann Spectrum Connie



## pwiegner (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello from Germany,
the plastic tender trucks of the Bachmann spectrum 2-8-0 seem to be weak parts. They broke several times and I glued them. Any suggestions for replacing the trucks by other ones, e.g. metal trucks?

Peter


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a "Connie" truck break similar to yours and used this fix from TOC....... 
"There is the occasional bad batch, but this was a bad design (or carry-through).
If you pull the spring pack, and pull the screw, see where the end of the screw is when installed.
It is ONLY in the boss, does NOT extend into the bolster.
This puts all the stress at the joint line, and it will break (rough handling, rough shipment, anything can fracture it).
It does NOT need to be replaced.
It's dirt simple to fix.
Find 4 screws and washers (or screws with wide heads), that are long enough to extend into the bolster fully.
Glue the boss back on, when dry, drill out the hole into the bolster, then re-assemble with the long screws (you might want to dry-fit first without the sideframe to "tap" the hole).
It won't break there again.
TOC"


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a common problem with the Connie Tender. Unfortunately, TOC's fix came after I replaced my broken trucks. Bachmann at that time didn't offer or have replacements.

I used Accucraft caboose trucks. Here is a link to the discussion of my mods.

Connie tender trucks replacement

Chuck N


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I replaced the tender trucks with trucks from a Accucraft C21 tender that had been laying around in Union City, CA. Cliff found them for me. Had Phil at Phil's Narrow Gauge re-bearing them for me. Great trucks, but overkill for a Bachmann Connie. That engine isn't in the same class as those Accucraft trucks. The trucks are worth more than the entire Bachmann locomotive!


----------



## pwiegner (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you all, that helps a lot. 

Peter


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Did the same fix that Dean describes. Works quite well. My Connie is battery powered, so the extra weight of the batteries did my trucks in quite quickly.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep mine is also battery powered and the trucks had broken and been "repaired" a several times before the "TOC" fix, since then it has gone many without missing a beat.....


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Dean love the weathering you have done to connie makes it look like the real thing.


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Glad I saw this thread as I didn't want to hijack a thread of about two weeks praising B'mann response on tender trucks.

I have two connies & tenders, both with TOC fix (one arrived intact but fixed whereas 2d came with 2 broken), but I still have some derailing problems with the broken fixed set. My questions are, would Bachmann K27 tender trucks be a good replacement, do they have the same screw problem as connie trucks, and are the K27 tender trucks metal or plastic. 

$70 is a large investment for a fix so I ask your opinions on manner to proceed. However, after installing Barry's new drive, I do want a unit that is entirely dependable.

I did folllow the entire thread on accucraft caboose trucks but prices, as stated, are too much. 

Thanks, Ted (aka Zippo 6) 

PS: Was Jennifer the name of the knowledgeable B'mann parts lady?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The K27 has had two types of tender trucks. 

The early version with wiper contacts on the axles had plastic side frames and they certainly are easily broken. 

The second version had metal side frames with electrical contact via the axles into the metal side frames. No wipers on axles. 

Be advised that you may or may not get the early version. 
I ordered a pair of K27 tender trucks expecting the later version and got sent the early ones. 
Caveat Emptor.


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Tony, thanks again for your fast and accurate info. I looked on B'mann site at what appears to be the new K27 trucks and mounting (pivot) design is slightly different. If I go the K27 route (your warning noted) do you see any difficulties in mounting the K27 on the Connie Tender?

Additionally, thanks again for the link you provided a few weeks ago on installing sound system in Accucraft Goose 2. I have finished that, with your help and am ready to weather it. Also your pics on installing the BBT into Connie was invaluable for me and forced me into action.

Best wishes from So Arizona,

Ted


----------

